# GBA as PC controller?



## Shawn ShyGuy (Jan 28, 2017)

Hopefully I'm asking in the right place about this.
I have a setup that sound like it could theoretically work, but I haven't seen anything online about it. I have one of those GBA-to-GC link cables (the one for the Tingle Tuner, among other things) and a Gamecube-to-USB adapter (this one, specifically. I also have access to the official gamecube Sm4sh adapter)
Now, what I'm wondering is, if I can use this a PC controller? From what I can tell, the way it's intended to work is that the GameCube sends it a small ROM of some sort, and then it can use that rom to take inputs and send it back to the GameCube. So is it possible to send a rom to the GBA through a link cable on PC? and then have said rom send the inputs from the GBA back to the PC, and then let you use your GBA as a PC controller?

TL;DR, can I use my GBA as a PC controller through a GBA-to-GC and then GC-to-PC adapter?


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 28, 2017)

Shawn ShyGuy said:


> TL;DR, can I use my GBA as a PC controller through a GBA-to-GC and then GC-to-PC adapter?




I would assume yes but the issue would be finding the part needed in addition to how the drivers work


EDIT: Also worth a read https://gbatemp.net/threads/flash2advance-ula-gp.394437/


----------



## pasc (Aug 21, 2018)

Did you try it and succeed ?

Even if not: Did you try the following: GBA -> GBA2GC-Cable -> GC2Wii-Mote -> ??? -> Profit ?

(There exist cables from GC to Wii...)


----------



## MetroidMaster (Aug 22, 2018)

Dunno if this got answered yet already, but I managed to get my GBA SP to link up to my PC using a flash cart, the GC-Analog rom from GBI, the GBA-GC link cable, and my Mayflash GC Controller Adapter put in PC mode. Worked flawlessly on Bizhawk, with no noticeable input lag.


----------



## djjomon (May 20, 2020)

MetroidMaster said:


> Dunno if this got answered yet already, but I managed to get my GBA SP to link up to my PC using a flash cart, the GC-Analog rom from GBI, the GBA-GC link cable, and my Mayflash GC Controller Adapter put in PC mode. Worked flawlessly on Bizhawk, with no noticeable input lag.


Hey, sorry to necrobump, but can you please explain this process?


----------

